# My frizzle



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

fingers crossed its a pullet. She's so cute


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Boy that is going to be a tough one to sex!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Sooo cute!!!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

So, how many do you have left from that last hatch? Does hubs know what you kept for real?


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

I hatched nine and now I have ten lol. We had agreed if i sold our Bantys and a couple Roos then I could keep them all. So I sold 6 Bantys and Roos and got to keep my babies lol


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

chickenmommy said:


> I hatched nine and now I have ten lol. We had agreed if i sold our Bantys and a couple Roos then I could keep them all. So I sold 6 Bantys and Roos and got to keep my babies lol


As long as those you sold weren't special to you, that works. Now you get to see the peeps as they fully mature.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Yea I got rid of the ones that my daughter and I didn't really grow an attachment to. And now momma hen is broody again lol. The same Cochin that hatched eggs about 3-4 months ago.


----------

